

How do I advertise my Kindle book? - endlessvoid94

Amazon is launching its ad-supported kindle very soon, and I'm curious how I go about being an advertiser for the kindle. There are plenty of affiliate links out there about how to be a "publisher" and make money by referring money to kindle books, but what if I'm on the other side?<p>Any tips would be appreciated.
======
cllns
I'm not sure if it's applicable, but you could try writing a blog. I've found
out about many ebooks from authors' blogs.

